# Olan Mills Awesomeness



## Capt Worley PE (Aug 11, 2009)

Sadly, I do remember the 70s and pictures like this...

http://www.thewebmirror.com/olan-mills-awesomeness/


----------



## snickerd3 (Aug 11, 2009)

Those are great!! :rotflmao:


----------



## frazil (Aug 11, 2009)

LMAO!! Those are awesome!


----------



## csb (Aug 11, 2009)

I've always loved those pictures. I'm now glad my parents were too cheap in the early 80s to shell out for a floating head picture.


----------



## Chucktown PE (Aug 11, 2009)

That is great. I'm forwarding that to everyone I know.


----------



## Flyer_PE (Aug 11, 2009)

I also remember the 70s and they were that orange.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Aug 11, 2009)

^Sadly, you are correct.


----------



## Melanie11 (Aug 11, 2009)

My friend emailed this to me last year and I was crying I was laughing so hard. Our house was very orange growing up and we had mustard colored appliances. We also have one or two olan mills family pics.


----------



## Wolverine (Aug 11, 2009)

...must...resist...urge...to...post..."Southwestern Aztec Ponchos" picture from 1975...

And dad was in a light blue leisure suit I think. Oh it was a beaut.


----------



## kevo_55 (Aug 11, 2009)

The cat one is the best! :Locolaugh:


----------

